# Work around for noise marines' Sonic Blasters?



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I hear a lot of people complaining about how you only get a single Sonic Blaster with the noise marines kit, and I think they have every right to do so.

However, many people have come up with alternate solutions to buying the noise marine weapon's sprue (Which costs almost 20 bob, doesn't sound like much of a bargain, right?) such as making the weapons out of bits and bobs.

That's fine and all, but I don't think that you should be forced to make the weapons that I believe you are entitled to use in the first place.

So, I got thinking. And while reading through a very old white dwarf purchased from a charity shop, it hit me. You don't actually need the sonic blaster at all for the noise marines to count as using it. All you need to do is give the noise marine a bolt pistol and ccw. This way you can simply state that he has a sonic blaster, as opposed to actually modelling it on him, because it states in his wargear that he has a bolter/sonic blaster as well as the bolt pistol and ccw. You can also switch around his wargear between the bolter and sonic blaster, seeing as neither are present on the model. Games Workshop does this with the basic chaos space marines, so I don't see why we can't do the same.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

There are better solutions.

You know those dragon/demon heads that come in most CSM vehicles to be fit on exhaust pipes and gun barrels? Hollow a few out a bit from the back. Cut the magazine from under the bolter. Now glue the heads to the barrel of the bolter.

Add a few cable and gun part bits from other armies (Orks works well), Paint the dragin head silver or silver-gold and wash it dark. Highlught the grooves to make it look a bit like a speaker or mike.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Weapon said:


> I hear a lot of people complaining about how you only get a single Sonic Blaster with the noise marines kit, and I think they have every right to do so.
> 
> However, many people have come up with alternate solutions to buying the noise marine weapon's sprue (Which costs almost 20 bob, doesn't sound like much of a bargain, right?) such as making the weapons out of bits and bobs.
> 
> ...


Not even close to legal. With that logic, you can say that the flamer/melta/plasma in a csm squad does not need to be modeled, since it replaces the bolter.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

All changes have to be shown.


----------



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

If you are good with GS, you can modify a plastic Heavy Bolter (or multi-melta, or heavy flamer, whatever plastic heavy weapons of that structure you may find), you can chop off its barrel tip and the sights, and then coat it with Green Stuff. Then with a sculpting tool or a knife, cut several vertical lines on the GS to make it look like a speaker


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

I saw someone using the tau pulse carbine to great effect in that regard. Combined with some bolter parts and whatnot. I can't seem to find them, but I believe it was someone here on Heresy who first pointed it out to me. They did look quite good.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Valiant attempt to exploit the letter of the rules, but I'm afraid the spirit (and the clarifications, FAQ's and other rules) trump that. If you don't care about it looking amazing though, it is really easy to just model a quick speaker on a bolter with GS and cut off the magazine.
It's fast, doesn't take much skill and looks okay.


----------

